# Que amplificador me recomiendan armar ?



## erasmozoe (Sep 26, 2006)

Hola, les comento que soy nuevo en el foro... y en mundo de la electrónica.

Mi interés se presenta en que necesito un amplificador y me gustaria poder armarlo yo. (tengo parlantes, caja acustica, soldador y muchas ganas de aprender.)

Mi objetivo es armar un amplificador para un sistema de sonido 2.1 (un woffer y 2 parlantes)
No tengo idea de potencia, alimentacion, etc. la habitacion es de 6x 4x 3 y me interesa mas la calidad que la potencia.

Estuve leyendo bastante... y veo que a mas potencia se necesita una fuente mas grande, y supongo mas compleja. (considero que al ser principiante lo mejor es armar un amplificador con un circuito) TDA7386, TDA8571J, TDA2003, TDA2040, TDA7294, LM3886TF, LM1876, STK4048
Estuve viendo esa lista de circuitos que van desde los 10watt hasta los 200watt (y lo que mas me llama la atensión es que la diferencia de armar uno u otro es muy poca en precio)

Espero me puedan asesorar sobre cual me conviene armar, si me pueden facilitar algun plano sencillo, y como hacer la fuente, y luego como hago para controlar el volumen (potenciometro?? son todos iguales, me parece que depende del amplificador el potenciometro a utilizar...) tengo varios parlantes hasta unos que dicen tolerar 200watt... en todo caso me gustaria probar con dos alternativas...  

Entre en pablin.com.ar - me habia interesado un modelo de 90watt pero luego por aqui descubri que tiene un inconveniente.

Muchas Gracias


----------



## gozalojesen (Sep 29, 2006)

esto lo encontre en otra pagina de electronica, una española creo. pero me parece muy funcional para lo que es un pekeño centro multimedia para PC.
:
"Este amplificador proporciona, con un solo circuito integrado y pocos componentes adicionales, cuatro canales de amplificación independientes para armar un válido sistema de audio multicanal. Basado en un chip diseñado originalmente para audio en autos este amplificador es ideal para computadoras con placas de sonido cuadrafónicas como la SoundBlaster Live! de Creative Labs Inc. o la Diamond MosterSound de Diamond Multimedia / S3.

http://imageshack.us

Como se ve en el diseño, el único componente activo es el circuito integrado TDA7386, de SGS-Thomson. Este proporciona cuatro vías de amplificación a partir de una fuente de 12v simple. Las entradas son bloqueadas en DC a partir de los capacitores de 0.1µF. Los terminales de control de mute y stby pueden o no ser implementados, según el criterio del armador. Las salidas son simétricas, por lo que ninguno de los terminales de parlante son puestos a masa (ambos son amplificados).

ALIMENTACION:
Dado que el sistema completo se alimenta de 12v decidimos, en nuestro caso, utilizar una fuente para auto-stereo de las que se venden armadas y funcionando. También puede armarse una para colocar en el interior del gabinete. Eso queda a criterio del armador.

DISIPADOR:
Pieza clave, debe ser suficiente para mantener el chip en una temperatura conveniente. Nosotros empleamos un cooler de Pentium III con su ventilador en funcionamiento. Para ello basta conectarlo a Vcc dado que utiliza 12v al igual que el amplificador.

-------" fin de la cita: 
no lo he probado.


----------



## ilpancho (Oct 30, 2006)

Hola, Cuando hablan de integrados como TDA2003, se trata de un opam de potencia? Tengo el datasheet del mismo donde el fabricante muestra el circuito de aplicaciones típicas,  pero no se como calcularle las ecuaciones. me interesaria conocer eso. parece interesante este integrado. Gracias


----------



## lautar0 (Nov 27, 2006)

mucho cuidado con pablin porque haciendo todo al pie d ela letra no siempre funciona...


----------



## houseman (Nov 27, 2006)

Fijate en este link del foro https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/poder-100w-3225/ , el poder de 100w enviado por Luciperro, es espectacular, yo lo hice y te digo que es de muy facil construccion, relativamente economico, y con un sonido impresionante. Es un proyecto que esta muy bien documentado. Ojalá que te sirva.


----------



## soschorni (Jun 13, 2009)

hola amigos del foro, tengo ganas de hacerme un amplificador masomenos de 30w o un poco mas, estereo. Pero no encuentro alguno q me agrade. Busque en el foro y encontre el del 7377, pero mucho no me gusto, especialmente por el precio del transformador :s

Tambien quisiera q me ayuden a armar un grave que use las dos  señales del del amplificador y las convine en una..

espero q entiendan a lo que me refiero
Muchas gracias.


----------



## iamkbra (Jun 13, 2009)

mira , yo hace un par de dias me acabe de armar el 7377 y te digo es una joyita  aunqe cueste carito en transformador vale la pena loco  
yo lo arme dentro de una fuente y qedo perfecto  te paso unas fotitos


----------



## soschorni (Jun 14, 2009)

Pero tiene que existir otro que no sea el 7377? no¿¿?
quiero ir comparando a ver cual es el que mas me convence



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> La _q _reemplaza a _que_ en el chat o en los SMS. Por favor, no uses esa abreviatura (ni otras similares) en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## gnrfire (Jun 17, 2009)

Bueno gente, el tema es el siguiente, yo tenia planiado realizar un sistema de home casero, y tube investigando, y hay una gran variedad de amplificador en el foro, me gustaria que ustedes, como yo ya tienen mas experiencia en el tema, me recomienden alguno de los ya postiados, que tenga excelente caliad de sonido, estaria buscando:
Amplificadores mono en el rango de los 25 w o 30 w
y tambien algo para hacer un buen woofer de  50 w o mas.
Repito, me gustaria que me lo recomendaran, porque soy novato en el tema, y me gustaria que sea de la mejor calidad posible, desde ya muchas gracias por su inmensa ayuda


----------



## jaimepsantos (Jun 17, 2009)

Revisa con el tda2040 es de buena calidad y potencia


----------



## MFK08 (Jun 18, 2009)

mm en cuanto a calidad para un home (te comente en otro post) haria 4 Zinclair Z-30 (recontra probado y con inmejorable calidad) para el woofer un TDA7294 ó LM3886 estarian mas que bien.


----------



## jmjmorales (Oct 26, 2010)

u favor ,me pudieran colaborar en decírme ,para aumentar o disminuír el volumen,¿donde coloco los potenciometros?

Hola otra vez,En el caso de aumentar o disminuir el volumen de los dos altavoces al mismo tiempo,donde iría y de que valor sería el potenciómetro?gracias.


----------



## DOMITEC (Oct 26, 2010)

A todos los novatos les recomiendo que trabajen con el tda2003 por ser de 12v pueden trabajar con una fuente de pc y no necesita muchos componentes....... pueden probar tambien con el LA4440 tambien es de 12v..... yo hice los 2 y son muy buenos.
saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2010)

jmjmorales dijo:


> u favor ,me pudieran colaborar en decírme ,para aumentar o disminuír el volumen,¿donde coloco los potenciometros?
> 
> Hola otra vez,En el caso de aumentar o disminuir el volumen de los dos altavoces al mismo tiempo,donde iría y de que valor sería el potenciómetro?gracias.


 

Aqui tenés como se hace , Los cables serán blindados o retorcidos los 3 juntos 


 


Saludos !


----------



## lalo14 (Ene 23, 2011)

hola busco un amplificador de buena potencia para auto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2011)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

¿ A cuántos Watts RMS llamás "buena" ?

Saludos !


----------



## Tavo (Ene 24, 2011)

lalo14 dijo:


> hola busco un amplificador de buena potencia para auto



Pero que secote che... Así no más, con 9 palabras no creo que te tiren una mano.. 

Gastate al menos en *estrenar el buscador, que no muerde y es efectivo.* Y no te vendría mal darte una vuelta por Audio: Gran Señal.


----------



## Blood (Oct 21, 2011)

Bunas, mi duda surge a partir de que el transformador del amplificador que usaba se quemò (por viejo) y la compostura del mismo es equivalente a comprar un amplificador nuevo. 
mi primera duda es si valdra la pena reparar el dañado o comprar uno nuevo
mi segunda duda si compro uno nuevo ¿que potencia?
las especificaciones de ls bocinas son un poco extrañas:
2 woofers de 10 pulgadas, 4 bocinas de 6.5 pulgadas y 2 tweeters de 4" todo conectado a 2 crossover que me dan un total de 12 ohms de impedancia por cada lado y soportan una potecia de 100 a 500 watts. espero y me puedan orientar ya que le eche un ojo a una mezcladora amplificada aqui les dejo el link de la mezcladora y las fotos de las bocinas.
P.D. El equipo de sonido es de fabricacion casera.
esta es la mezcladora:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-69958795-mezcladora-amplificada-8ch-usb-display-1800w-kaiser-ecualiza-_JM_


----------



## angel_custodio (Abr 30, 2019)

me regalaron estos parlantes, quisiera saber de cuantos wastt y ohms necesito hacer el amplificador, y si debe llevar crossover
agradezco su colaboración


----------

